# New in the PNW



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I got stationed up here in Washington state last year, just in time for the snowboarding season,
I am originally from FL, but snowboarded in Michigan, and north carolina, multiple time's, 

I am very excited to be here for my first FULL season this year,
if anyone up here in washington want's to ride, just let me know!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Where about in WA?

Prepare to have your head blown into a million pieces


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tacoma,
what do you mean head blown to a million pieces?? haha


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I live and ride in WA. Tacoma is only across the bridge from me. I'll be sure to shoot out some PM's when I have trips planned. I have a pass to Snoqualmie, and head to Crystal quite a bit as well. This forum has helped me find good folks to ride with and made me some friends as well. I know that Wrathfuldeity lives in B-Ham, Snowolf is South in the 'Couv, and Tripl8sol is in the greater Seattle region as well. I'm sure there are others that I am un-aware of too. You cam from Florida to Washington. The terrain out here, combined with the snow we get is what will make your head explode.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Justman1020 said:


> Tacoma,
> what do you mean head blown to a million pieces?? haha


You have only snowboarded in some of the worst places in the country, possibly the world.

Now you have some of the most snowfall in the world (mt. baker) and incredible, unlimited terrain surrounding you. 

I would say you only have ONE negative, which is your snow can be a little wet and heavy, but who gives a shit, you are now in one of the best places in the world for snowboarding.

THAT is the mind blowing part


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I live and ride in WA. Tacoma is only across the bridge from me. I'll be sure to shoot out some PM's when I have trips planned. I have a pass to Snoqualmie, and head to Crystal quite a bit as well. This forum has helped me find good folks to ride with and made me some friends as well. I know that Wrathfuldeity lives in B-Ham, Snowolf is South in the 'Couv, and Tripl8sol is in the greater Seattle region as well. I'm sure there are others that I am un-aware of too. You cam from Florida to Washington. The terrain out here, combined with the snow we get is what will make your head explode.


I am going to Snoqualmie on Dec 3rd, first trip of the year (Got to wait for pay day) took a few trips there, crystal, and white pass last year...it was pretty epic.
plan to get to mt hood, baker, and whistler this year.



WasatchMan said:


> You have only snowboarded in some of the worst places in the country, possibly the world.
> 
> Now you have some of the most snowfall in the world (mt. baker) and incredible, unlimited terrain surrounding you.
> 
> ...


yeah, like i said, i was here from Feb on last year, so i got to experience a bit of it.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Tacoma! Shout out to Gig Harbor, Bainbridge Island, and the Olympic Peninsula as well I lived/went to school in T-town for almost 5 years!! Just moved away last winter... right before they opened the new gondola at Crystal... I'm from Maine and some of the best snow I've ever seen was at Crystal. Baker was just far enough that I was always afraid I'd fall asleep on the drive home... I actually bought a pass to Snoqualmie one year and because it's a Boyne resort, I got 5 free tickets at Crystal and 10 free tickets at Sugarloaf (my home mountain in Maine)... I never once actually used the pass to ride at Snoqualmie... Side note: I've been sitting here in Philadelphia dreaming about a roasted turkey sandwich with stuffing, mashed potatoes (similar to the consistency of the snow out there) and gravy from the Metropolitan Market on North Proctor street... Go there. Get it. The snow isn't the only thing there that will blow your mind.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Hey Justman1020. Welcome to the site and more importantly a belated welcome to the great state of Washington...:thumbsup: So you are in Tacoma?. Ft. Lewis or McChord?. I am ex Air Force and was at Fairchild over in Spokanistan.
> 
> As NWboarder28 pointed out, I live in Vancouver and I ride and Work at Mt. Hood Meadows so yes, you need to experience Mt. Hood. If at all possible, make sure you have a couple of days to ride at Meadows, Skibowl for epic night riding and Timberline for great park, mellow terrain and just a great vibe. Meadows of course is my favorite as it has the best terrain but I love all three places equally for different reasons and love showing them off to people.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i kind of gathered that you were from this area, since ive seen your video's, haha

Does hood have a military rate?

as for the lewis/mchord question, I am on the Lewis side, Infantry in the Army.


Next time you come up this way, you will have to let me know, to make it down to Oregon, I am going to need a four day weekend or 3 day weekend, (Same goes for whistler/baker) so, let's just pray a few of those line up with this season!

oh, and for the video thing, (almost forgot) I just got a contour HD that was on sale for 100$ and should be arriving in a few day's, so, as far as video's go, i may be throwing out a few sometime soon...unfortunatly i thought i was going to make it to the mountain on the 3rd, but, it's gonna have to wait till the 4th (ONE more day?? NOOOOOOO)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Justman, 
Welcome to the holyland; its sounds like we should try to coordinate a meet at Baker for all...its been a retardedly sick start to the season and a bit later with a little more coverage there will be some shit yo pants stuff to ride...and today, I passed on going up but will be there in the morning. Sorry, I just saw your pm and unfortunately just gave the board to some kid earlier this afternoon otherwise it would have been yours. I'll keep my out eye out for ya...what size?


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

It would have definitely been a little large for me, but i could have managed to ride it, i am definitely a 149-153 area, but I have risen larger boards, definitely not picky on the size, as right now the thing i am riding is a silence, 157 and it's ABSOLUTELY horrible....i mean...horrible...what do you expect for 50 bucks with bindings from a pawn shop though?

I am tempted to just drop the money on a new board, but really can't afford it right now, so we will see what this brings, with that, i am selling a hand gun if anyone over the age of 21 is interested, haha. it would allow me to get a board...

other than that, I would definitely be down for a trip to baker, but i can only do weekends, and definitely would prefer a 4 day, also wouldn't mind chipping in on getting a room there or nearby if it's a decent weekend.


----------

